# Joined a new gym today. With real machines!



## LivingtoLearn (Jul 22, 2014)

So on my way to Planet Fitness this morning I said "Its time for you to join a new gym. You need real equipment!" So I went to the gym where all the serious lifters go in my area. Todays session was the best session I have ever had. You can really tell the difference when you do a regular bench press compared to a Smith Machine. I have never used a regular bench press machine before today. I am so happy.  They have all the equipment a serious lifter would want. Tomorrow I will be working with a trainer for the first time.


----------



## 1HungLo (Jul 22, 2014)

Negged for being too happy.


----------



## HeavyB (Jul 22, 2014)

I am not going to give you hell this time.... Good you took some advice and got a trainer.


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jul 22, 2014)

HeavyB said:


> I am not going to give you hell this time.... Good you took some advice and got a trainer.



Thank you. It was the right thing to do here. I can't get anywhere If I stay at Planet Fitness. That place is not for people who want to build mass.


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jul 22, 2014)

I will admit that I am a little nervous about my first lesson tomorrow. I don't want them to think Im not strong enough.


----------



## Robert Parrish (Jul 22, 2014)

Curious, since I'm in Chicago; what gym?


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jul 23, 2014)

So I met with my trainer today and I had him check my form out. My form on bicep curls is perfectly fine. But the position when I did shoulder press (Dumbbells) was off a little bit. He moved my hands back a little bit and I wasn't coming down far enough. My hands were too forward causing me to use my upper pecs too much when I would perform the exercise. Also he told me to make sure that my heels are pressed into the ground as I perform my exercises. So this should help me greatly.


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 23, 2014)

LivingtoLearn said:


> I will admit that I am a little nervous about my first lesson tomorrow. I don't want them to think Im not strong enough.



You know you talk like you're 12 years old.  Do you realize that?  Lesson....really?  This isn't golf dipshit.  It's a session. With a Personal Trainer.  NEGGED!!!


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jul 23, 2014)

Lmfao


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jul 23, 2014)

Can someone explain to me why Planet Fitness plays so much top 40 bullshit? The new gym I joined plays Metal and classic rock.


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jul 24, 2014)

Well Im finally sore. I contribute that to working with a trainer finally and joining a gym geared towards lifting. I think the rest of the year should be pretty productive. I made the right decision at the right time.


----------



## saxton18 (Jul 24, 2014)

IMO trainers are a waste of money. Youtube has free training sessions and forums have free training logs and workouts... oh and you act like you have never lifted before...


----------



## HeavyB (Jul 24, 2014)

saxton18 said:


> IMO trainers are a waste of money. Youtube has free training sessions and forums have free training logs and workouts


Most are but a few good ones out there... I have had some good ones in the past but you have to know what you doing to select one that is good.


----------



## saxton18 (Jul 24, 2014)

HeavyB said:


> Most are but a few good ones out there... I have had some good ones in the past but you have to know what you doing to select one that is good.



They get paid to tell you simple things that you could take the time to research and just be in the gym and observe. and save LOTS of money. PTS are pointless.


----------



## HeavyB (Jul 24, 2014)

saxton18 said:


> They get paid to tell you simple things that you could take the time to research and just be in the gym and observe. and save LOTS of money. PTS are pointless.



Have to disagree.. I have friends that train and they are good and have long list of clients. 
I trainer should show you how to lift correct not to get hurt. They are few and far between thou so I can understand what you saying but most people cant figure out what to do alone and need help learning how to use the equipment .


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jul 24, 2014)

saxton18 said:


> IMO trainers are a waste of money. Youtube has free training sessions and forums have free training logs and workouts... oh and you act like you have never lifted before...



You are right. I haven't ever lifted before at a serious level. Actually the first time I ever lifted for more than a few days was back in April. First time in my life! I am proud of this that I am spending so much time in the gym. I am really looking to become better and make good gains. If you don't have a person who shows you how to lift, you don't learn correctly. Some videos show bad form. Im not going to follow that route to become good in the gym. The Trainer I was with has his pro card so I think I'll take his advice.


----------



## saxton18 (Jul 24, 2014)

LivingtoLearn said:


> You are right. I haven't ever lifted before at a serious level. Actually the first time I ever lifted for more than a few days was back in April. First time in my life! I am proud of this that I am spending so much time in the gym. I am really looking to become better and make good gains. If you don't have a person who shows you how to lift, you don't learn correctly. Some videos show bad form. Im not going to follow that route to become good in the gym. The Trainer I was with has his pro card so I think I'll take his advice.



and he will be glad to take your money.


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jul 25, 2014)

He has his pro card, you do not. Who do I take seriously? Give me the answer when you figure it out pal.


----------



## HeavyB (Jul 25, 2014)

LivingtoLearn said:


> He has his pro card, you do not. Who do I take seriously? Give me the answer when you figure it out pal.



What the fuck is a pro card? 

I gave you many answers before I even told you to get a trainer. If you feel like you are getting you money worth and learning to lift the correct way. Then keep your trainer screw what these others guys are saying. 
I can tell you from your post you are needed and need someone to hold your hand. Shit I don't fault you for it you got a trainer and training instead of walking around the gym trying to leach off others workouts.
You know people on here would not give you so much shot if you would make post that are not random shit that pops on your head.
Train hard look for knowledge on your own. Write your question down read it say do I sound like a dumbass if no post it.

Negged anyway for stupid shit before you do it again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jul 25, 2014)

HeavyB said:


> What the fuck is a pro card?
> 
> I gave you many answers before I even told you to get a trainer. If you feel like you are getting you money worth and learning to lift the correct way. Then keep your trainer screw what these others guys are saying.
> I can tell you from your post you are needed and need someone to hold your hand. Shit I don't fault you for it you got a trainer and training instead of walking around the gym trying to leach off others workouts.
> ...



you dont know what a pro card is????  it has to be won in order to compete professionally in BB


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 25, 2014)

LivingtoLearn said:


> He has his pro card, you do not. Who do I take seriously? Give me the answer when you figure it out pal.



If your trainer knew what kind of questions you were asking on this forum he would piss in your face.  And his piss would be rusty brown and metallic tasting from the Tren cycle he's running.  Have a nice day.

NEGGED!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jul 25, 2014)

by bench press machine do you mean a free weight bench?? or are you comparing a machine to a smith machine.  

you might be the newbiest newb I've ever seen... and I agree with heavyB you did need a trainer.  I mostly think trainers are useless but if your pretty clueless which you seem to be they can be a big help.  

If I was you I would check out some of the Mr O workouts on you tube.  Like phil heath back work out or Arnolds chest work out.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jul 25, 2014)

here is a freebie


----------



## HeavyB (Jul 25, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> you dont know what a pro card is????  it has to be won in order to compete professionally in BB



I do I wanted l2l to tell me I know it's IFBB. It also means you going spend a lot if cash to make very little to. I know a lot more power lifters than body builders. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1HungLo (Jul 25, 2014)

Lol. You crack me up op. In one of your older posts you said you were doing db presses and 21's with 60 pound weights. I found that hard to believe then and even ridiculous to believe now. You are such a troll and you are littering this forum with your lies and bs posts.


----------



## MI1972 (Jul 25, 2014)

Hey he keep dumbbells by his desk. Hes hardcore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 25, 2014)

All I know is whoever is in this picture...is NOT doing 21s with 60lb dumbells.  Not even a 60lb barbell.  And that could be borderline gyno from one of his so called test boosters.


----------



## HeavyB (Jul 25, 2014)

Am I the only one seeing hand placement? Looks like he is ready to hold a cawk must be holding plenty to have that hand default to that cup.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 25, 2014)

that's dude?....not in bad shape lol...just little


----------



## Swolen22 (Aug 13, 2014)

Good job


----------



## Delawerebadboy (Sep 28, 2014)

Bro he never answered the ? In post six about were in Chicago the gym was
And every post this tool makes is a fuckin joke.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Oct 1, 2014)

isn't Planet Fitness the gym that kicked people out for breathing hard and grunting?


----------



## Zaphod (Oct 1, 2014)

Big Smoothy said:


> isn't Planet Fitness the gym that kicked people out for breathing hard and grunting?



They kick people out for working out.  Kind of judgmental for a judgment free zone, isn't it?


----------



## CG (Oct 1, 2014)

This place needs more members like this kid. Young and skinny. I feel like 20-50% of us fall into 'old and fat' lol. 

Interested to see how this works out


----------



## Big Smoothy (Oct 2, 2014)

Zaphod said:


> They kick people out for working out.  Kind of judgmental for a judgment free zone, isn't it?



Yeah, I saw news reports and youtubes of people being scolded for breathing hard.

This is a shit gym for cardio bunnies that like to "dress up and look good" to "workout."

F*ck that place. I would never go there, let alone Bally's and other garbage chain gyms. 

I love my real gym.


----------

